# dvr722-picture too wide for screen



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

i have an xbr60inch sony - and a bestbuy brand 19" flatscreen (wide - new) -- DVR is set to send same signal to both. was working fine till recently - dont know when it changed - a month maybe - we werent doing any setting changes... just changed on its own

in sony settings -- i have tried 
wide mode on full, zoom, wide zoom (normal not avail)
and made sure that 4.3 is off (not automatic) 

in dvr - i cant find any zoom - but its set to 1080i, and 16x9 - which this tv supports..

its identically too wide in the bestbuy tv - so that leads me to believe its the 722 ... and a setting i cant find.. 

i dont get it - but its getting frustrating cause i cant read any captioning etc - as they're off the edges of the screen.

any help would be appreciated 

thanks
ciara


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Did you try the Format button on the remote?


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Part of the problem is your tv. If I read you correctly, you are saying the Sony tv you have does not have a "normal" setting? The "full" and other settings are all zoom settings and would make the picture stretch out either side to side or top and bottom, depending which one you have it on. But I can't believe Sony would make a tv that requires a "stretch" mode and no normal setting. If it is 16x9 and you set the 722 to 16x9 you should be set to go. There just has to be a normal picture setting on your tv. Usually, the problem is just the opposite where the tv aspect ratio can not be changed out of normal to any zoom or stretch mode IF you send the signal via HDMI.

Also, be sure the 722 is not stretching the picture as well. I have a 622 but I think the remote works about the same. Look at the bottom left buttom (*). That will give you various zoom modes from the Dish. Since everything was working before it sounds like either your tv settings are not right or someone pushed the zoom button on your Dish remote by mistake. I suspect that is also the problem with the small tv as well.


----------



## ciarabelle (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks very much - didn't realize that the format button was there... and there is a nifty search button too... 


(you'd think they would put that same feature in the menu somewhere too... we searched every menu...to no avail).

fixed now - much appreciated 

(i figured that it wasnt the sony - since the problem also existed identically on the 19" -- pointing me to the 722 settings...

ciara


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

shortspark said:


> Part of the problem is your tv. If I read you correctly, you are saying the Sony tv you have does not have a "normal" setting? The "full" and other settings are all zoom settings and would make the picture stretch out either side to side or top and bottom, depending which one you have it on. But I can't believe Sony would make a tv that requires a "stretch" mode and no normal setting. If it is 16x9 and you set the 722 to 16x9 you should be set to go. There just has to be a normal picture setting on your tv. Usually, the problem is just the opposite where the tv aspect ratio can not be changed out of normal to any zoom or stretch mode IF you send the signal via HDMI.
> 
> Also, be sure the 722 is not stretching the picture as well. I have a 622 but I think the remote works about the same. Look at the bottom left buttom (*). That will give you various zoom modes from the Dish. Since everything was working before it sounds like either your tv settings are not right or someone pushed the zoom button on your Dish remote by mistake. I suspect that is also the problem with the small tv as well.


Full is correct on the sony. You also have the choice with the 4x3 setting on whether 4x3 material is streched or not. As already suggested and tried by the OP the problem is the 722 format control.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ciarabelle said:


> ...
> 
> (you'd think they would put that same feature in the menu somewhere too... we searched every menu...to no avail). ...


Dumb ol' Dish - putting a feature on an otherwise unused button.


----------



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

Setup: VIP722, Samsung LN40A650, Onkyo TX-SR606. I'll tell you, this posting is a god send to me. I have been troubleshooting this aspect ratio "over stretched" problem for days now to no avail. I have never noticed the "Format" button on the Dish remote before. I guess I pushed it by mistake while picking up the remote. Why on earth would this button be on the remote where it is easily accessed and seldom used?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's an often used button for some people that would just scream if it were not on the remote. Different people use their receivers in very different ways.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> It's an often used button for some people that would just scream if it were not on the remote. Different people use their receivers in very different ways.


And if Rainbird didn't use the _Format_ button at least once on every channel he routinely watches, he's been content to watch them in a format other than intended.
Complaining about an otherwise unused button being clearly labeled with it function clearly described in the User Manual takes Dish bashing to a whole new level.


----------



## Rainbird (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not bashing dish! In fact I like dish network. Without this forum, I would have never figured out the problem. Unlike most everyone here I am not a "DBS Geek". I just want to watch TV and occasionally record a program. The function of the "format" button is not clearly described in the manual.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rainbird said:


> I'm not bashing dish! In fact I like dish network. Without this forum, I would have never figured out the problem. Unlike most everyone here I am not a "DBS Geek". I just want to watch TV and occasionally record a program. The function of the "format" button is not clearly described in the manual.


This complete and thorough explanation of the format button is in my manual:










And when I press the button on my 612 I get a completely confusing popup screen overlay for which there is no explanation anywhere to be found, and believe me I checked everywhere. The popup doesn't appear on my 722.

However, there are eight full pages on "Locks" and three full pages on pay-per-view. So I guess being able to lock out the grandparents and viewing lots' of pay-per-view in the wrong aspect ratio are the main objectives of the manual.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> It's an often used button for some people that would just scream if it were not on the remote. Different people use their receivers in very different ways.


I use Harmony remotes. I thus have the option to map *any* control to *any* button. I have _Format_ and _Search_ mapped to *** and *#* respectively. Easy and frequent access to the _Format_ key was needed with my previous TV when HD Channels would sometimes have 4:3 content broadcast with sidebars, for example.

It has become less important to me as my present TV automatically detects the presence of sidebars and anamorphically stretches the image.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ... So I guess being able to lock out the grandparents and viewing lots' of pay-per-view in the wrong aspect ratio are the main objectives of the manual.


Your sarcasm aside, *every single time* you change the channel or display the top of the screen banner by hitting enter, a pop-up window appears telling you what format is being used. (i.e 'Normal' or 'Stretch' or whatever.) Every single time! lol

If the user is accepting of watching images with black bars on one channel and stretched without bars on another channel and ignores the pop-up window every time he/she changed the channel than I would have little hope that the same person would find a button clearly labeled _Format_. I'm surprised he/she found the equally clearly labeled _Search_ button two buttons to the right.

Dumb ol' Dish.


----------

